# Transferring videos from Thomson PVR10UK to a Windows PC?



## minoan (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a standard, unmodified, Thomson PVR10UK. Can I transfer videos from the hard disk of the TIVO to a Windows PC (XP Professional) so as to burn them onto a DVD?
Can I do this just with software, without buying new hardware?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You can use a video capture card connected to the SCART output of the Tivo and make an analogue recording on your PC which can be burned - bascially using the PC like a video recorder. This requires no new hardware (unless you need a capture card for the PC).

If you buy a network card for your Tivo there are ways to directly extract the video as a digital file but the forum rules here prohibit discussion. If you google Deal Database Tivo you will find a place where this topic can be discussed.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> If you buy a network card for your Tivo there are ways to directly extract the video as a digital file but the forum rules here prohibit discussion.


Although we aren't allowed to discuss the details of video extraction, I should point out that once you have a Cachecard  you can also use it for doing many other things as well in addition to extracting video - eg. run TiVoWeb, install hacks, get your daily call data via your broadband connection etc. - all of which are perfectly legitimate topics for discussion here


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I should point out that once you have a Cachecard  you can also use it for doing many other things as well in addition to extracting video


Interesting to note which website comes up in Position No 1 on that Google Search isn't it.

Can I point out that Cachecards and various other Tivo accessories can also be purchased direct from www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm although there is a hefty shipping fee from the 9th Tee for single items, a shipping delay of around 3 weeks and the possibility of having to pay UK VAT import duty and Parcelforce customs duty payment fees. On the other hand if you were also to purchase a Glo Tivo remote at the same time it would probably still work out significantly cheaper than from a certain UK based supplier.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Interesting to note which website comes up in Position No 1 on that Google Search isn't it.
> 
> Can I point out that Cachecards and various other Tivo accessories can also be purchased direct from www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm although there is a hefty shipping fee from the 9th Tee for single items, a shipping delay of around 3 weeks and the possibility of having to pay UK VAT import duty and Parcelforce customs duty payment fees. On the other hand if you were also to purchase a Glo Tivo remote at the same time it would probably still work out significantly cheaper than from a certain UK based supplier.


funnily enough it comes up almost at the top on this one also although I would recommend using them as their service is excelent, rather than use the opportunity to have the usual dig that some always seem to insist on


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I want a copy of TySuiteJ...
But, I really need a simpleton's guide to installing it. I've successfully followed instructions to install a couple of drive upgrades, a cachecard, tivoweb and mode 0 (just!)...
But, the only pages I can find about TySuiteJ are a bit scary and tell me to do things like:
"ftp NowShowing, mfs_uberexport, and dserver.tcl to somewhere in your Tivo's path. You can see your PATH by typing "set | grep ^PATH" from a Tivo telnet prompt. You can verify they are in the path by typing "which NowShowing" at a Tivo telnet prompt. Make sure you ftp in binary(image) mode, or the files will be corrupted." 
I got as far as "set" in telnet but couldn't find the next character!
Has anyone installed this that can help?


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I think I want a copy of TySuiteJ...
> But, I really need a simpleton's guide to installing it. I've successfully followed instructions to install a couple of drive upgrades, a cachecard, tivoweb and mode 0 (just!)...
> But, the only pages I can find about TySuiteJ are a bit scary and tell me to do things like:
> "ftp NowShowing, mfs_uberexport, and dserver.tcl to somewhere in your Tivo's path. You can see your PATH by typing "set | grep ^PATH" from a Tivo telnet prompt. You can verify they are in the path by typing "which NowShowing" at a Tivo telnet prompt. Make sure you ftp in binary(image) mode, or the files will be corrupted."
> ...


The character is a pipe, typically shown on a keyboard as a vertical line with a gap in it. If you have a standard UK keyboard, it will be on your backslash key, ie between shift and z.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Tim,
Very good of you to answer without laughing at me! I've had a pipe there all this time and I hadn't even noticed. More of a cigar man myself (as Clinton might have said).
Could still use a simpler guide if anyone knows of one!
Cheers,
Loz


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm probably the polar opposite of 'expert', but to see my path I type echo $PATH

which tells me the following are in path

/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin

so I would have thought putting the files in one of those places would work.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for that. Have put the files in the right place... When I run Tytools UI it connects to tivo, but reports 0 files. Has anyone got it working successfully? Looks like this program could be v useful - if only I could get it to work!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, it works for me.

As a guess I would say it's NowShowing which is used to provide that information.

What do you get with which NowShowing?


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Raisltin Majere said:


> What do you get with which NowShowing?


If I type NowShowing at a bash prompt it tells me it can't run it or something like that. "which NowShowing" wouldn't run from telnet bash prompt - I don't think "which" is included in the version of linux on uk machines (I couldn't find it anyway) and I didn't know how else to test it.

I did run testSetup - but it had the wrong address for my tivo so failed to connect - I couldn't find a way of correcting that. I did put correct address in application.properties under ui.hosts and made the other changes required in that file. And it connects to tivo and dserver starts up ok.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I had trouble getting the 'suite' to work but found that the 'tool' worked fine. Someone has written some easy to follow instructions too. http://fletchergeek.com/


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If you can't get NowShowing to run at a bash prompt than that's the root of your issues.

Did you transfer the file over ith the FTP client on the PC in "binary" mode, not "auto" or "text"?


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

johala_reewi said:


> I had trouble getting the 'suite' to work but found that the 'tool' worked fine. Someone has written some easy to follow instructions too. http://fletchergeek.com/


That's exactly what I needed! Will rush home after work and get started. Many thanks.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Those instructions were written for version 9 and the latest version is 10r4 so there are a few steps you don't need to do anymore. The author has indicated the bits to skip in notes at the end so it's a good idea to read through first then note which steps you can skip.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

johala_reewi said:


> Those instructions were written for version 9 and the latest version is 10r4 so there are a few steps you don't need to do anymore. The author has indicated the bits to skip in notes at the end so it's a good idea to read through first then note which steps you can skip.


Yup, found that 10r4 was a doddle to set up compared to tysuite and it's working a treat. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

